# Anybody here raise Pheasants



## gruff4531 (May 16, 2008)

Some time ago I raised pheasants for a number of years, and I am looking to get back into the practice. 

Anyway my main question is how do you guys building your flight pens?

I have always used netting for the top and chicken wire for the sides. The problem with this is the netting outlasts the chicken wire. so I am wondering what everyone else uses for sides of there flight pens.

Thanks


----------



## gink595 (May 31, 2008)

We just hatched 8 for the first time, I have a friend that uses the netting for the top and sides, he raises thousands of them for game hunting resorts. My wife hatches anything in egg form. But this is our first venture with pheasants, we were wondering about what to do for pens also, I believe an adult phesant needs 3-4 sq. ft. that can add up fast.


----------



## deeker (May 31, 2008)

gruff4531 said:


> Some time ago I raised pheasants for a number of years, and I am looking to get back into the practice.
> 
> Anyway my main question is how do you guys building your flight pens?
> 
> ...



Our experience is the same. We used six foot chicken wire and netting on top. The wire out lasted the netting. New materials will make it last longer than it did in the early '80's. Good luck.

Kevin Davis


----------

